# Is overall score of 7.0 in IELTS enough?



## anand_india

Hi,

I am new to this community and am thinking of applying for australian visa under section 189. (skilled independent visa).

I have completed IELTS and score are:

Listening: 8.0
Reading: 6.5
Writing: 7.0
Speaking: 7.0
Overall: 7.0

Is this enough for getting 10 points under the points system?
Please suggest.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## bobdave

anand_india said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this community and am thinking of applying for australian visa under section 189. (skilled independent visa).
> 
> I have completed IELTS and score are:
> 
> Listening: 8.0
> Reading: 6.5
> Writing: 7.0
> Speaking: 7.0
> Overall: 7.0
> 
> Is this enough for getting 10 points under the points system?
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Hi Anand,

One must score at least 7.0 in all 4 modules of the IELTS exam to claim 10 points. Unfortunately, average score of 7 does not help.

All the best!!


----------



## Tariq.guroo

Hi Anand,

To be able to eligible to apply for 189, you need a score of 7 in each category. Unfortunately you are missing in reading and it wont help you.

Best Regards,
Tariq


----------



## dbs

Hi Anand,

I think you can lodge your application even if your score is falling short in reading but you will not get 10 points.To lodge an application in new rule you need 6 bands each atleast in Acedemic module which you have.
But only if without that your score reaches to 60 you can go for EOI.
Do consult an MARA agent. Get the list of MARA agent in your city on search engines and confirm it on australian immigration web portals.

Bye
DBS


----------



## MarkNortham

HI Anand -

The minimum required IELTS score to apply for the subclass 189 is at least 6 in all 4 bands. If you get a minimum 7 in all 4 bands, you are awarded an extra 10 points for that in the skilled points test.

dbs is correct - the minimum pass score for the points test currently for this visa is 60 points.

Please advise if I can provide any further info -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## simhadri

Hi Anand - You required 7 band in each module to score 10 points .

Thank you , 
Simhadri


----------



## ismael

MarkNortham said:


> HI Anand -
> 
> The minimum required IELTS score to apply for the subclass 189 is at least 6 in all 4 bands. If you get a minimum 7 in all 4 bands, you are awarded an extra 10 points for that in the skilled points test.
> 
> dbs is correct - the minimum pass score for the points test currently for this visa is 60 points.
> 
> Please advise if I can provide any further info -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark ,

I didn't understand this well , I have scored 55 without the IELTS on the 189
Skills Assessment.

And I have scored 7 , 7 , 7.5 and 6 on the IELTS. (Overall 7)

Can I still submit an EOI ?

thanks;
Ismael


----------



## Tariq.guroo

No Ismael,

You cannot. You are short of 5 points. Your IELTS would have had been fine in case you'd have been scoring 60 points without IELTS as this score makes you eligible to apply but without any points.

Best is to apply for IELTS again and try to get a band of 7 on each.

A very common mis-conception about the IELTS score is that an overall score is the required score, however, this is not the case. Overall score is just nothing and it does not hold anything. A 7 in each of the 4 band will be considered as a overall 7 and will make you eligible for 10 points only.

Best of Luck!!



ismael said:


> Hi Mark ,
> 
> I didn't understand this well , I have scored 55 without the IELTS on the 189
> Skills Assessment.
> 
> And I have scored 7 , 7 , 7.5 and 6 on the IELTS. (Overall 7)
> 
> Can I still submit an EOI ?
> 
> thanks;
> Ismael


----------



## ismael

Many thanks Tariq for your prompt reply , I am also applying for the ICT business analyst


----------



## brizi

Hi DBS,
You mentioned acc to new rule one needs 6 band in each module in academic.are you very sure diac won't accept general module of Ielts.pls double check before posting as it could be misleading information.I might be wrong.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi All -

DIAC accepts both the general and academic versions of the IELTS test.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Tariq.guroo

Best of luck. Let me know if you have any more queries.



ismael said:


> Many thanks Tariq for your prompt reply , I am also applying for the ICT business analyst


----------



## piklu420

Dear u can lodge EOI if your assesment for Job results for 8 years + your age gets the full point. That means 60 ... Ielts individual 6 is eligible but the point is 0


----------



## joehenderson

I think it only requires 6 in all sections - reading, listening, speaking, and writing. For assurance, why don't you ask the institution that you are planning to apply to? you can also ask what type of module is required - either academic or general. Good luck.


----------

